
How we got our startup funded by Y Combinator while on H-1B - rm2904
https://mittalrohit.com/hard-work-binary-risks-and-persistence-the-story-of-stilt-inc-114769f36d0e
======
frankgogol
Sounds like it’s difficult to start a company because of visa issues. Did Y
Combinator not ask you about your visa status before accepting?

